# Am I ISFP? ESFP? I'm pretty sure I'm xSFP. What do you think?



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

*1. When working on a project where do you place your emphasis? the process of putting it together? or the final product? (Do you experiment with your perspectives to create ideas?* )
A: the process of putting it together.

*2. Are you a realist? Are you more of a no nonsense type of person? (I find these people like to call bullshit on everything)*A: I think I'm a realist but I don't like to call B.S. on everything. I generally will only call B.S. on important things or if I'm upset. Otherwise its not really important and even mean.

*3. Would you say you make decisions quickly? or do you take a while coming to a conclusion, because you hope you're not missing some vital information that will change your mind?*A: I can't make a decision to save my life usually. Sometimes I'll make a decision prematurely and then realize that I made a mistake and change everything. 

*4. Do you ever experience nostalgia? For instance being able to completely remember a mood of a past experience/time?*A: yep. sometimes i can remember little details from the past--what was said, where we were, what a person was wearing. sometimes little things like that make me feel nostalgic.

*5. Are you of the rebellious sort? The sort who rebels for no reason other than to rebel against authority?*
A: Sort of. I won't rebel for no reason, but I don't like being controlled or boxed in.


*6. When watching a film and critiquing it? Do you critique it based on details in the film, for instance on how you thought a certain portion of it was un-realistic (or something along those lines) or based on the idea or point they were trying to get across/how well they got it across? (It can be a combination of both sometimes too) (an example would be for example, critiquing Passion of the Christ, do you think the movies retarded because no one can live as long as he did with that much blood loss, or because of the fundamental errors the movie makes when trying to make its point, and the way it tries to connect the audience to that point?)*A: I critique movies for being unrealistic, but I only do it if I have something interesting/funny to say. I don't like to be overly critical though because ultimately, movies arent that serious, they are just for entertainment.

*7. When debating with others, do you ever get the feeling or state for that matter, that you can see where your opponent is coming from? For instance I have gotten into arguments over things I honestly don't believe (or could care less if it were true), but it all started when someone would tell me about a certain topic and how this certain stance is stupid.Then I would say well, I can see why they'd think that or how it could be possible, then they'd start arguing with me as if I had a stake in it.... Do you feel you do anything like that?*A: Yeah, I can usually see where the person is coming from. I really dont like hardcore debating though. If the other person has no interest in seeing where I'm coming from, then we'll just be arguing for the sake of arguing.

*8. Do you notice symbols in the world, do you ever try and wrap the symbol back to an idea that you believe?]*A: Not really.

*9. Are you hurt by criticisms? Do you get personally offended when people try and criticize you? or are you thick skinned?*A: It depends on the person. If someone in my family criticizes me then I get really hurt. I mean, i never like to be criticized. I'll probably be effected no matter what, but I might not take it to heart unless I know the person.

*10. Say for example your learning about cameras in school, would you be more inclined to go home right away and read a whole shit load on cameras so you feel confident in your knowledge of cameras? or would you feel perfectly comfortable when the teacher calls on people to come try it out, to just hop up there and start using it?*A: I would play around with the camera and try to get a working knowledge of it. If there was something vital that I couldn't figure out then I'd either ask someone or look in the manual.

*11. When you are out do you worry about how people will interpret any action you take? (sort of in a seinfeld sort of way, where they over analyze actions people make, trying to find their true motivation) Do you feel a sort of pressure from this?*A: Yeah, sometimes, but not usually. I feel it more when I have to been around those people for an extended period of time. I dont care about what strangers think at all.

*12. In a classroom setting do you ever find yourself helping other people out with projects or homework when you see their struggling? Do you do this to make yourself feel more comfortable?*A: Usually not unless they ask, though if someone is sitting next to me and they are clearly struggling with a problem that I can explain real easily I might chime in.

*13. Do you find yourself ranting to your friends about how a certain something could have been done way easier? Or how someone went about doing something (anything like a project,work,etc.) was really stupid and you could have done it way better and in a more simple fashion?*A: No. Thats mean. Plus I do things in a roundabout way sometimes and I don't like it when others berate me for it. Its not a big deal.

*14. how does your average day go in general,*
A: right now mostly just school, hanging out with a few friends and family

*15. what things do you value the most,*
A: my family and good friends. 

*16. what things regularly bug you*,
A: when people are overly picky or uptight, people who don't listen or give others the time of day, people who are oblivious to others, being controlled or micromanaged, and situations that are too formal.

*17. what do you value most in other people and what qualities do you find most repulsive in others,*
A: Value: easygoingness, generosity, forgiveness, loyalty, honesty, affection 
Repulsive: selfishness, sense of entitlement, rigidity for no reason, manipulation, closed-mindedness, my-way-or-the-highway thinking

*18. how do you evaluate people in general,*A: well, i like to be around people who enjoy life and genuinely want others to enjoy life. mostly i look for people to be genuine. if i sense that you are trying to manipulate me then i wont trust you at all. i don't know what else to say. i just like people who have good hearts.

*19. how do you arrive at your decisions,*A: i look at all the options, try to pick the one that i like the most, and when all else fails i ask my family members(who are judgers lol) since they know what i like.

*20. what factors are you most likely to pay attention to when deciding on things. *A: will it make me happy?, is it for me?, what happens if i pick the wrong thing?, can i change my mind?, what makes the most sense? 

*21. Any peculiarities that you have noticed about your personality? *A: Well, I think that I can get really energized by people, although Ive been shy my whole life so I'm hestitant to call myself an extravert. When I have too much alone time I get really antsy, but if I have to many obligations towards others I get antsy as well. I feel my best when I can choose who I spend my time with and how much time I spend with them. I'm shy, but sometimes I secretly crave attention (i hate to admit that). I get uncomfortable if im in the spotlight for too long, but i want the spot light at least every once in a while. i hate the feeling of being insignificant. Academically, I'm very successful but sometimes I worry that when I talk, I sound stupid. When someone asks me a question I feel like I have to answer really quickly, so I end up thinking while I'm talking, instead of thinking first. Because of this my thoughts don't always come out in an eloquent way. Um, I think thats enough for now.

*22. Anything that makes you stand out from other people that you know? *A: My academics. I don't mean this to sound conceited at all, but I never struggle to get good grades and my family sees me as having a lot of academic potential.

*23. What do you yourself think are your strengths and weaknesses?*A: Strengths: I understand how others are feeling and try to be respectful of what they are feeling. I'm also pretty funny, and love having fun and making other people have fun. I'm pretty agreeable and easygoing as well. And I do well in school.

Weaknesses: I get defensive, I'm not particularly articulate, I suck at making decisions, I have a hard time sticking to things long term unless I really care about them.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, just a quick note before I do my long analysis. A few times I thought there were quotes of my own in there and I also understand why you're confused. At times I had ISFP pegged for you but there's features of ESFP in there as well. I though I'd retry the questions myself now that I'm feeling back to my usual relaxed self and not so hyperfocused on getting the results and as fast as possible. Now I'm also reconsidering redoing the other tests for cog functions and mbti but I'll wait till spring and the weather are perfect enough I'm not completely focused on it and how it makes me feel so there wouldn't be probably the one thing that affects me enough to change my perception of things and so on. I have my own observations on your answers but I can't get to it, just wanted to let you know I did read it and have input you might be interested in. I also hope other people who have struggled with the xSFP question (the only thing that kept me from wondering xxFP myself was the fact I really can't functionally be called an iNtuitive but Scruffy's mention of being balanced makes perfect sense to me (especially when you consider the dichotomy version where your tests can actually come out 50-50 like I did with F/T and have a rather balanced S/N, it's the "E" and "P" that are extreme stand outs, even under stress my "I" was very strong.), so xSFP is much easier to figure out. Did you ever think you could be xNFP? Not suggesting you are, in fact I don't see it, but I'm not an expert by any means. If you've had a lot of stress in your life I have a book that I've been reading I bought by Naomi Quenck who's a clinical psychologist and it focuses on the inferior function in all the types. I'm in the process of slowly going through picking through it with a fine-toothed comb to compare the IxFP and ESxP chapters and I'm making notes on all the strong and agreed features and I just got an idea to make one of the ones that I really really disagree with. After that I'll sort them out and see which overlap and which are exclusively ESxP or IxFP and then the disagree list too I think. The disagree list is only the strongest ones just to see which one has the most clashes that really stand out. I got the idea while picking through the IxFP chapter because there are those that are screaming at me unlike the ESxP chapter. Because there are INFP and ESTP included in those, there are features from those and examples I relate too as well, but knowing functions has really spared me a lot of potential grief there lol. Oops sorry this was pretty long (I have tasks to get to at home now) and it's not even my analysis :tongue: 

Wow looking at it on the page all laid out now I think that is one of my longest posts on here...geeze, sorry, I'm kind of buzzed on my migraine meds right now lol :blushed:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

ISFPeaceOut said:


> *1. When working on a project where do you place your emphasis? the process of putting it together? or the final product? (Do you experiment with your perspectives to create ideas?* )
> A: the process of putting it together.


 I don't remember what I put for this and I'm still unsure what I would here lol. I THINK final product would be it, assuming I ever get there. if it's interesting I probably will, if not the end could never come. Not useful info I know, but this one doesn't eliminate with xSFP so it doesn't matter.


ISFPeaceOut said:


> *2. Are you a realist? Are you more of a no nonsense type of person? (I find these people like to call bullshit on everything)*A: I think I'm a realist but I don't like to call B.S. on everything. I generally will only call B.S. on important things or if I'm upset. Otherwise its not really important and even mean.


 Definitely Feeler here. Fi for sure when you say "important things" and trying to spare people's feelings.


ISFPeaceOut said:


> *3. Would you say you make decisions quickly? or do you take a while coming to a conclusion, because you hope you're not missing some vital information that will change your mind?*A: I can't make a decision to save my life usually. Sometimes I'll make a decision prematurely and then realize that I made a mistake and change everything.


 Same problem I have lol. I think this is a P thing though and we aren't doubting that. I hate being that way, but it can't be helped lol.


ISFPeaceOut said:


> *4. Do you ever experience nostalgia? For instance being able to completely remember a mood of a past experience/time?*A: yep. sometimes i can remember little details from the past--what was said, where we were, what a person was wearing. sometimes little things like that make me feel nostalgic.


 Oh yeah me too for sure, that's the strength of my Si, the rest doesn't register for me like traditions and preserving institutions and all that. This one's not eliminating anything either though.


ISFPeaceOut said:


> *5. Are you of the rebellious sort? The sort who rebels for no reason other than to rebel against authority?*
> A: Sort of. I won't rebel for no reason, but I don't like being controlled or boxed in.


 Hmm you say "boxed in" specifically, I read ISFPs don't like MBTI usually because of the boxing in, I haven't got a problem with that part myself. Maybe indicative of an ISFP preference. SP's are kind of known for rebelliousness too. I don't always do it to just go against authority, but I do have my moments of rock-hard-headedness :crazy:


ISFPeaceOut said:


> *6. When watching a film and critiquing it? Do you critique it based on details in the film, for instance on how you thought a certain portion of it was un-realistic (or something along those lines) or based on the idea or point they were trying to get across/how well they got it across? (It can be a combination of both sometimes too) (an example would be for example, critiquing Passion of the Christ, do you think the movies retarded because no one can live as long as he did with that much blood loss, or because of the fundamental errors the movie makes when trying to make its point, and the way it tries to connect the audience to that point?)*A: I critique movies for being unrealistic, but I only do it if I have something interesting/funny to say. I don't like to be overly critical though because ultimately, movies arent that serious, they are just for entertainment.


 Only lately have I cared which I figured was part of Te kicking in finally. The only things I notice are logic based and details, or something odd about the flow though. I think this is one of those instances when I do purposely try Ni. When you are critiquing are you verbally doing so with someone around only or do you do it when alone or even with someone quietly? I used to get so ticked off at my INTP ex for doing the same thing lol. I'm not sure if I'd do it with someone around though. Mostly because it irritated me probably but, whatever :tongue: I'm guessing this is Te for you too because of the fact you seem to be emphasising the need to express it.


ISFPeaceOut said:


> *7. When debating with others, do you ever get the feeling or state for that matter, that you can see where your opponent is coming from? For instance I have gotten into arguments over things I honestly don't believe (or could care less if it were true), but it all started when someone would tell me about a certain topic and how this certain stance is stupid.Then I would say well, I can see why they'd think that or how it could be possible, then they'd start arguing with me as if I had a stake in it.... Do you feel you do anything like that?*A: Yeah, I can usually see where the person is coming from. I really dont like hardcore debating though. If the other person has no interest in seeing where I'm coming from, then we'll just be arguing for the sake of arguing.


Hmmm...Maybe more of an ISFP thing. I'm a bit more combative when it comes to things that matter especially. I can't get into debates because I get quite irritated when I am misunderstood or I am not communicating properly. Not only that if something clashes against my own values I tend to lose focus entirely :crazy: I'm thinking Fi in different ways for both of us here.


ISFPeaceOut said:


> *8. Do you notice symbols in the world, do you ever try and wrap the symbol back to an idea that you believe?]*A: Not really.


 Me either, lack of N or just no interest. Hmm this would lean towards more ESFP unless you are not yet the age where your tertiary would kick in. 9. Are you hurt by criticisms? Do you get personally offended when people try and criticize you? or are you thick skinned?</b>A: It depends on the person. If someone in my family criticizes me then I get really hurt. I mean, i never like to be criticized. I'll probably be effected no matter what, but I might not take it to heart unless I know the person.
[/quote] You seem less sensitive than I am, i can't handle it too well unless it's just constructive and put in a gentle way. Otherwise it's just counter productive and you won't get anything out of me. Family would obviously hurt more but they'd be more likely to know how to approach me as well. I'm Jealous. I think we're about even here but neither suggestive of either xSFP, so let's move on.


ISFPeaceOut said:


> *10. Say for example your learning about cameras in school, would you be more inclined to go home right away and read a whole shit load on cameras so you feel confident in your knowledge of cameras? or would you feel perfectly comfortable when the teacher calls on people to come try it out, to just hop up there and start using it?*A: I would play around with the camera and try to get a working knowledge of it. If there was something vital that I couldn't figure out then I'd either ask someone or look in the manual.


 Same here. Se for sure. It takes me a while or something very expensive that I've never dealt with for me to drag out the manual. Even then I just skim unless that's a total failure. I'm not aware of any possible xSFP differences here though personally.


ISFPeaceOut said:


> *11. When you are out do you worry about how people will interpret any action you take? (sort of in a seinfeld sort of way, where they over analyze actions people make, trying to find their true motivation) Do you feel a sort of pressure from this?*A: Yeah, sometimes, but not usually. I feel it more when I have to been around those people for an extended period of time. I dont care about what strangers think at all.


 You're so lucky. I think ISFPs are less likely to are what others think. ESFPs want the whole world to love them by the sound of it and well if I am, it's true.


ISFPeaceOut said:


> *12. In a classroom setting do you ever find yourself helping other people out with projects or homework when you see their struggling? Do you do this to make yourself feel more comfortable?*A: Usually not unless they ask, though if someone is sitting next to me and they are clearly struggling with a problem that I can explain real easily I might chime in.


 Hmm...I think I was quite eager to do so if I was knowledgeable as well. It certainly wasn't to make my own self more comfortable and I don't see how that would work but anyway...I'd think Fe is this one though not Fi.


ISFPeaceOut said:


> *13. Do you find yourself ranting to your friends about how a certain something could have been done way easier? Or how someone went about doing something (anything like a project,work,etc.) was really stupid and you could have done it way better and in a more simple fashion?*A: No. Thats mean. Plus I do things in a roundabout way sometimes and I don't like it when others berate me for it. Its not a big deal.


 That's definitely Fi and/or Fe in your case. I keep those things to myself as far as I know.


ISFPeaceOut said:


> *14. how does your average day go in general,*
> A: right now mostly just school, hanging out with a few friends and family


 Unsure what this would mean but it suggests you aren't near finding inferior function making this more difficult (it's easier when you at least know the top 3)


ISFPeaceOut said:


> *15. what things do you value the most,*
> A: my family and good friends.


 Unsure here as well but I think a feeler would be more likely to value these things as top priority. Not 100% sure on that one though. 


ISFPeaceOut said:


> *16. what things regularly bug you*,
> A: when people are overly picky or uptight, people who don't listen or give others the time of day, people who are oblivious to others, being controlled or micromanaged, and situations that are too formal.


 I hear F and P here. Yeah those things tick me off too lol.


ISFPeaceOut said:


> *17. what do you value most in other people and what qualities do you find most repulsive in others,*
> A: Value: easygoingness, generosity, forgiveness, loyalty, honesty, affection
> Repulsive: selfishness, sense of entitlement, rigidity for no reason, manipulation, closed-mindedness, my-way-or-the-highway thinking


 Lots of Fi here! More than I have at least. Also P.


ISFPeaceOut said:


> *18. how do you evaluate people in general,*A: well, i like to be around people who enjoy life and genuinely want others to enjoy life. mostly i look for people to be genuine. if i sense that you are trying to manipulate me then i wont trust you at all. i don't know what else to say. i just like people who have good hearts.


 Fi for sure. And I agree. Do you find you are often accurate about your own judgements and how do you sense disingenuous people's intentions? I'm more often than not off the mark and it's only Fi making a quick judgement not some idea I have that pops into my head and not based on more than observed behaviour. 


ISFPeaceOut said:


> *19. how do you arrive at your decisions,*A: i look at all the options, try to pick the one that i like the most, and when all else fails i ask my family members(who are judgers lol) since they know what i like.


 Fi again. But asking others suggests Te as well. I do this too. A lot lol.


ISFPeaceOut said:


> *20. what factors are you most likely to pay attention to when deciding on things. *A: will it make me happy?, is it for me?, what happens if i pick the wrong thing?, can i change my mind?, what makes the most sense?


 Fi and P for sure.


ISFPeaceOut said:


> *21. Any peculiarities that you have noticed about your personality? *A: Well, I think that I can get really energized by people, although Ive been shy my whole life so I'm hestitant to call myself an extravert. When I have too much alone time I get really antsy, but if I have to many obligations towards others I get antsy as well. I feel my best when I can choose who I spend my time with and how much time I spend with them. I'm shy, but sometimes I secretly crave attention (i hate to admit that). I get uncomfortable if im in the spotlight for too long, but i want the spot light at least every once in a while. i hate the feeling of being insignificant. Academically, I'm very successful but sometimes I worry that when I talk, I sound stupid. When someone asks me a question I feel like I have to answer really quickly, so I end up thinking while I'm talking, instead of thinking first. Because of this my thoughts don't always come out in an eloquent way. Um, I think thats enough for now.


I was too afraid to call myself extraverted till I did more introspection and to add to it, the whole E-I spectrum energy thing defines me as one of the 15% extreme extraverts since I have naturally low energy and need outside stimuli to get and keep going. If you're thinking functions, that's only determined by dominant function orientation. I'll assume you already know the details for that. Too much alone time isn't good for me either. I need to get out and do things even if it's by myself. I'm not fond of admitting my need for attention either, but I can't deal with negative attention at all. I eat it all up if it's positive and it keeps me going and gives me more energy, not good if I'm already hyper and the 2 definitely go together. It's a double-edged sword to be shy and extraverted while needing attention. Obligations to others overwhelm me as well, I've read this is more Fe related and we'd be less likely to do well here for too long. Your feeling of insignificance is interesting. Much of this is common with me and a small part of why I lean ESFP. Academic issues are common to SPs, but more so for ISFP than ESFP feeling self conscious. At least as far as I remember hearing. BUT I also just thought of what I read that ISFPs have fears of incompetency more than ESFPs. I'd recommend figuring out which function is weaker if it's Te or Ni. Functions tests say they're pretty close but I know myself Te is a lot more natural than Ni for me. The problem here now is that you sound like me again where you "fumble" because you are thinking as you are talking but you seem more aware of this and it affects you more. Not by much though. Depending on who it's with or in front of will determine my level of self-conciousness.


ISFPeaceOut said:


> *22. Anything that makes you stand out from other people that you know? *A: My academics. I don't mean this to sound conceited at all, but I never struggle to get good grades and my family sees me as having a lot of academic potential.


 You seem to value competence academically. How would you feel if you suddenly stopped getting good grades and it became a struggle to just slip through or if you failed anything? It bugged me for a while because I was used to success and things coming easy, after a while I just gave up though. Competence is highly valued by ISFPs.


ISFPeaceOut said:


> *23. What do you yourself think are your strengths and weaknesses?*A: Strengths: I understand how others are feeling and try to be respectful of what they are feeling. I'm also pretty funny, and love having fun and making other people have fun. I'm pretty agreeable and easygoing as well. And I do well in school.
> 
> Weaknesses: I get defensive, I'm not particularly articulate, I suck at making decisions, I have a hard time sticking to things long term unless I really care about them.


 You have a good amount of F and it seems to stand out more than S generally in your answers. Mind probably did as well. I'm leaning ISFP but (I hate to use this because I was told the same thing and you see me still wondering the odd time lol) balanced in an ambiverted way I am but function-wise I see a lot of Fi. 

Hopefully others will fill in here as well, I'm by far not an expert but I do have experience in the same struggle, and you at least have my empathy :happy: Feel free to ask whatever you need to as well.


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

@SuPERNaUT Thank you so much for such a detailed response. i will come back later and respond to your analysis. im just too sleepy right now.


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

@SuPERNaUT I took some of the stuff you said and responded to it. I don't know how to split up the quotes yet so I just bolded some of the stuff that you wrote and responded underneath it. 


SuPERNaUT said:


> *I read ISFPs don't like MBTI usually because of the boxing in, I haven't got a problem with that part myself. Maybe indicative of an ISFP preference. *
> Its weird because I really want to know what box I fit into (according to Myers brigg) but at the same time I'm still skeptical of the whole system. It all seems a little simplistic to me, putting people into only 16 different categories. But I think its really useful in helping to understand why people are so different from eachother sometimes.
> 
> *I think ISFPs are less likely to care what others think. ESFPs want the whole world to love them by the sound of it and well if I am, it's true. *
> ...


It seems like I'm Fi over Se, but I still don't know. Yesterday I went walking around downtown with my friend I was perfectly content to just walk around and see the sights. I seem to enjoy the very, very simple pleasures in life that other people find trivial or stupid. My friend (ENFJ) couldn't have cared less about the sights or simply enjoying the city. Hell, I was even enjoying the car ride there and back, because we were surrounded by beauty and the wind was blowing in my hair the whole time. And I definately have a desire to just see and experience things--not necessarily crazy/wild stereotypically ESFP things--but I just want to see and do as much as possible. 

I've also realized that I don't really get drained by people, unless I've been around them for a loooong period of time (like when my extended family visits for a week and they're around almost 24/7). I do get drained if I've been alone for too long (sometimes I get sad when I realize that I've gone through a whole day of school and haven't talk to anyone in my classes). I also get drained by the wrong people though (is that my Fi talking?), or blatantly negative people, but I think introverts and extraverts would both probably feel the same way.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

ISFPeaceOut said:


> It seems like I'm Fi over Se, but I still don't know. Yesterday I went walking around downtown with my friend I was perfectly content to just walk around and see the sights. I seem to enjoy the very, very simple pleasures in life that other people find trivial or stupid. My friend (ENFJ) couldn't have cared less about the sights or simply enjoying the city. Hell, I was even enjoying the car ride there and back, because we were surrounded by beauty and the wind was blowing in my hair the whole time. And I definately have a desire to just see and experience things--not necessarily crazy/wild stereotypically ESFP things--but I just want to see and do as much as possible.
> 
> I've also realized that I don't really get drained by people, unless I've been around them for a loooong period of time (like when my extended family visits for a week and they're around almost 24/7). I do get drained if I've been alone for too long (sometimes I get sad when I realize that I've gone through a whole day of school and haven't talk to anyone in my classes). I also get drained by the wrong people though (is that my Fi talking?), or blatantly negative people, but I think introverts and extraverts would both probably feel the same way.


Well I can say I'm really more leaning in ISFP direction and in the first paragraph that I included here, you pretty much see what I see. All Se users in the aux and dom position enjoy the type of things you described but so does anyone apparently. I'm not sure how they see it but Se proficient people will likely get much more of a phsycial sensation (I don't know how else to describe it) and feel energized by those sensations, that's how I respond and get highly excited. I think the end of a long bad winter weather season changing to spring has an effect on a lot of people too and this was looking for a while here that was happening and I could already start feeling the change. I think generally though SPs are the ones who are more likely to need new experiences. I get drained by the wrong people too and negativity. That's when I want to be alone the most or somewhere, anywhere else and if I can't get away I start to absorb the negativity and reflect it back outward, it's really irritating because I don't want to feel that way but I'm easily affected by others' mood. I don't know that it's a specific function responsible for that though. And I think anyone would be drained after that much time out of their routine. You're quite perceptive about these things so that's good, it took me forever to realize that because I never really paid attention or wondered why I felt like crap since that was probably a huge cause of stress for a very very long time. I liked your answers too, you have a very healthy sounding way of seeing and dealing with stuff. Do you find you change much personality-wise when you are stressed, quite sick or exhausted?


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

SuPERNaUT said:


> Well I can say I'm really more leaning in ISFP direction and in the first paragraph that I included here, you pretty much see what I see. All Se users in the aux and dom position enjoy the type of things you described but so does anyone apparently. I'm not sure how they see it but Se proficient people will likely get much more of a phsycial sensation (I don't know how else to describe it) and feel energized by those sensations, that's how I respond and get highly excited. I think the end of a long bad winter weather season changing to spring has an effect on a lot of people too and this was looking for a while here that was happening and I could already start feeling the change. I think generally though SPs are the ones who are more likely to need new experiences. I get drained by the wrong people too and negativity. That's when I want to be alone the most or somewhere, anywhere else and if I can't get away I start to absorb the negativity and reflect it back outward, it's really irritating because I don't want to feel that way but I'm easily affected by others' mood. I don't know that it's a specific function responsible for that though. And I think anyone would be drained after that much time out of their routine. You're quite perceptive about these things so that's good, it took me forever to realize that because I never really paid attention or wondered why I felt like crap since that was probably a huge cause of stress for a very very long time. *I liked your answers too, you have a very healthy sounding way of seeing and dealing with stuff. Do you find you change much personality-wise when you are stressed, quite sick or exhausted?*


Thanks for the compliment. :happy:

I used to have bad anxiety problems and I was kind of depressed. I needed to control everything and I didn't want any suprises. I wanted to know exactly what was going to happen to me in both the immediate and distant future. I was constantly trying to figure out what was going to happen next and I would assume that I knew everyone's intentions and that they were negative. I was pretty judgemental during that period of my life and I'm not proud of it. I was also kind of self-righteous thinking that I was above everything. All of this was my way of trying to keep panic attacks from happening. If I knew exactly what was going to happen and just avoided "stupid" people then I thought I'd be fine. Boy was I wrong. It just made it worse since I stopped dealing with life. I relied to much on planning and assuming that I knew what was going to happen, and if I couldn't figure it out I'd just isolate myself completely. (Thank god I'm not like this anymore).

When I'm really tired I just want to be left alone. When I have lots of energy I just want to do stuff.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

ISFPeaceOut said:


> Thanks for the compliment. :happy:
> 
> I used to have bad anxiety problems and I was kind of depressed. I needed to control everything and I didn't want any suprises. I wanted to know exactly what was going to happen to me in both the immediate and distant future. I was constantly trying to figure out what was going to happen next and I would assume that I knew everyone's intentions and that they were negative. I was pretty judgemental during that period of my life and I'm not proud of it. I was also kind of self-righteous thinking that I was above everything. All of this was my way of trying to keep panic attacks from happening. If I knew exactly what was going to happen and just avoided "stupid" people then I thought I'd be fine. Boy was I wrong. It just made it worse since I stopped dealing with life. I relied to much on planning and assuming that I knew what was going to happen, and if I couldn't figure it out I'd just isolate myself completely. (Thank god I'm not like this anymore).
> 
> When I'm really tired I just want to be left alone. When I have lots of energy I just want to do stuff.


No prob :happy:

A lot of that rings familiar to me as well, I'm pretty sure my inferior Ni had a major impact, if not along with me triggers caused my own panic attacks until I figured out why and had counselling on those things. I haven't had any since a good 2 years I think now so I must have got the right triggers. During those times I needed total control of my environment and the littlest thing would set of some major anxiety. Letting myself get stuck in my head just made (and still does) me lose all connection to my normal self and my surroundings, it was really really (and is) scary as hell. That totaly loss of control is not fun is it? Under stress I am very judgemental, I try to keep it to a minimum now though. All the rest I'm also familiar with. Me too, I like to be left alone when tired which is a lot these days, but when I am dragged out for some reason I end up feeling better. Probgably because I'm not stuck in my own head. I am leaning to ISFP for you still but just more balanced (or I'm having hard time with deciding the functions order) based on your answers and healthy because of your attitude/actions.


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah, I'm becoming more confident in being an ISFP over ESFP. Functionally, its hard to say whether Ni or Te is more inferior but the ISFP descriptions just fit a little more. Plus, I think I may be Fi over Se, even though I'm kind of balanced out.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

ISFPeaceOut said:


> Yeah, I'm becoming more confident in being an ISFP over ESFP. Functionally, its hard to say whether Ni or Te is more inferior but the ISFP descriptions just fit a little more. Plus, I think I may be Fi over Se, even though I'm kind of balanced out.


I know, I have a hard time too, the easiest way for me is through stress/grip experiences. Did you read Quenck's book? I'm not sure if I have the link in my own thread but I can find it and post it if you are interested. It's all about all the personalities with focus on stresss which helps identify the inferior function. I'm still tearing through the ESP and IFP sections to find common and different points to see where I lean more, though I still knowing my grip quite well and panic attacks/anxiety in the past resembling a total Ni grip experience. The IFP grip I can understnad and see a bit since they are a bit similar just the functions are reversed, but ESP grip is loud and clear to me.


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah, I'd like the link to that book if you could.  

Also, what exactly is an Ni grip experience, if its not too much trouble?


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

From your post, you sound a lot like me. Do you like entertaining people? My brother is an ESFP and he's kind of "class-clowny" amongst his friends and classmates. He's rather social too. 

But in any case if you're really in fact an ESFP you'll have to change your name. 
Sorry if I wasn't as helpful.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

ISFPeaceOut said:


> Yeah, I'd like the link to that book if you could.
> 
> Also, what exactly is an Ni grip experience, if its not too much trouble?


I just found a thread talking about inferior Ni yesterday actually where Vel describes it nicely and I add a bit to it. 
http://personalitycafe.com/estp-forum-doers/46748-what-inferior-ni-like.html

Te grips are more competence related or paranoid thanks to Ni helping. Think Dale Gribble.


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

@Outcode. I'm not really class-clowny unless its around my family (sounds introverted, huh?). I do like to entertain them. If I could make everyone around me laugh that would be awesome. But I don't always act on it because I'm not entirely comfortable being center of attention (introverted again, lol). I'm pretty social, but not with a lot of people. I like doing stuff and being out and about, but I don't have a lot of friends. Its hard to say though because I've just recently come out of a depression/anxiety problem where I wasn't myself and I isolated myself A LOT, so I'm still trying to get my life back a little bit. The good thing is that I was thinking of changing my name anyways, but we can't buy a new name for 10,000 gold so I don't know how. :/

@SuPERNaUT thanks for linking me to that thread. I dont watch king of the hill but ive read in other threads that dale is supposed to be INxJ, so wouldn't his Ni be good? Maybe not..


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

ISFPeaceOut said:


> @Outcode. I'm not really class-clowny unless its around my family (sounds introverted, huh?). I do like to entertain them. If I could make everyone around me laugh that would be awesome. But I don't always act on it because I'm not entirely comfortable being center of attention (introverted again, lol). I'm pretty social, but not with a lot of people. I like doing stuff and being out and about, but I don't have a lot of friends. Its hard to say though because I've just recently come out of a depression/anxiety problem where I wasn't myself and I isolated myself A LOT, so I'm still trying to get my life back a little bit. The good thing is that I was thinking of changing my name anyways, but we can't buy a new name for 10,000 gold so I don't know how. :/
> 
> @SuPERNaUT thanks for linking me to that thread. I dont watch king of the hill but ive read in other threads that dale is supposed to be INxJ, so wouldn't his Ni be good? Maybe not..


I was more of the class clown when I was in a good mood and especially away from class I liked to get people laughing and doing the siliest of things we still remember and talk about :happy:

It was one of my favourite shows so I'm very familiar with him. I really don't see him as an N type at all, he seems more of a stressed ISFP who's Ni and Te are giving him the conspiracy theorist personality and paranoia. In the Personality Disorders and Dom-Tert. Loop thread or articles, there are a few posts of it around, they mention Dale Gribble in the Fi-Ni loop which resembles Paranoid Personality Disorder, that's why I used him as an example. I've seen him guess as an N type elsewhere here, but I haven't thoroughly investigated it. Part of my info is from my book in the IFP grip section too. When you read you'll see what I mean :happy:


----------

